# I've been piddling around...



## MinVin (Aug 29, 2011)

and _finally_ got a batch of SP started!

Actually, this past Wednesday I made a starter (from Cran/Raspberry juice), then I prepared the bucket of lemon juice Friday evening, and finally pitched the starter into the lemon must Saturday night. After not seeing any activity Sunday (but giving it a few extra whips), this morning *I've got foam*! 

Too bad it took me so long to finally get everything together for this - it will be mid- to late-October before it'll be done! Ah well, I'm sure it'll keep if we don't drink it over the winter.

Since I've only made wine from kits or frozen juice so far, this was a great experience for me. Basically it was a cheap, low-risk way to take a few baby steps closer to making wine from fresh juice. It was the first time I made a yeast starter and added anything like tannin or yeast supplements to the must. I guess my next step is learning to measure and adjust acidity levels.


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2011)

I believe I would almost put money on it will not be around for next summer. The next batch probably won't be either. Maybe the third one. lol,, Arne


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 30, 2011)

My in-laws are already asking if I am going to have some ready for our holiday dinners.


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2011)

My other bit of hard earned advice is when you empty the S.P. out of the primary, start another batch. That way you mite not run out. Arne.


----------



## MinVin (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm gathering that it doesn't need to be hot to enjoy SP.

I'll be up to my neck in grape wines when this finishes, but I might heed your advice and start another batch in November.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 30, 2011)

You can make it from leftover grapes too!! The combinations are endless. Mine is almost 2 rys old and has mellowed very nicely. The lemon flavor is no longer bitter.

Debbie


----------



## MinVin (Aug 31, 2011)

Since I had to make a yeast starter this time, I nearly forgot about using a slurry from one of my grape wines! I'll have to coordinate a second batch of SP with one of my later batches of fall wine.

Hmmm... I'll be doing a Chianti in October - maybe that would work nicely.


----------



## orf (Sep 4, 2011)

my advice ,too would be to start another asap. I ran out of my first batch,which was started with a yeast starter and was delious.My present batch is a slurry from blackberry and it too tastes very good and I don't think it'll be around very long either. 
orf...


----------



## Gumjump (Sep 4, 2011)

The thing about the first batch is that all your friends will be curious when you tell them the name Skeeter Pee. That happend fo me and I ended up probably giving half of it away. So, listen to everyone and make another batch right away.


----------



## MinVin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, it looks like the fermentation is already done - it's only been a week! Even though the SG showed .995, it was very warm at 78*. I hadn't even put it into a secondary yet, so I transferred it into a carboy to watch the airlock for activity another day before I stabilize it and add the Sparkolloid. Looks like I could probably have this bottled by the end of the month!

I started a White Merlot Friday. I wonder if the timing will work out to use that slurry to start another batch in a couple weeks?


----------

